# Best tool for joining gasketed 10"



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been looking at the options for joining 10" SDR 35 pipe and fittings for a project we have coming up. What do you use?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

A Rheem factory taper tool to give the cut ends the taper and brute strength behind a breaker bar and a 2x4.


----------



## RichRock (Dec 21, 2011)

We lube both both pieces( gasket & pipe end), Then use short straps on each pipe and a Come Along. super easy...:thumbup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

RichRock said:


> We lube both both pieces( gasket & pipe end), Then use short straps on each pipe and a Come Along. super easy...:thumbup:


This... ^^^

Same procedure for large bore solvent weld. Although depending on the circumstance, the excavator that is trenching for me can be a very valuable tool up against a board. Even a sledge and a board will do.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I have never run the stuff. You would think by now there would be a tool similar to the "come a long" tools used for connecting service weight.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Backhoe.


----------



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Backhoe.


Lol. That was kinda the plan.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I remember putting large pipe together and we used what I called the rocker it had a chain that choke down on the piped being pulled. Then another chain that attached behind the previous pipe hub . worked pretty good.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

it was something like this but much much larger for the 15" cast iron or the 20" pvc we used to run . 

http://www.charlottepipe.com/Documents/Hub_and_Spigot/Hub_and_Spigot_Installation_Procedures.pdf


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We use a hand held chipping hammer with a plate welded to an old bit.works real nice on stubborn fittings


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I use a ho to put it together..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Best tool for putting together 10"?

I think I would use one of these:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

A first-year with a strong back and a weak mind.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Backhoe or alot of force. Normally back hoe. Make sure you mark your depth


----------

